# Help Me Pick An Amphibia



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

So I want to buy a Vostok Amphibian, and I've got it down to these two:

















I've already got a Vostok with "Wostok" on the dial, and so I'd rather buy an Amphibia with "Boctok" on instead of just Vostok cos I'm a bit weird when it comes to collecting. But I like the big numbers and design of the other Amphibia 

Which do you guys like the best, and does anyone know if I can buy the 1st watch with the alternative text on?

Cheers,

Callum.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I have to say that I like the diver dial best


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Of those 2 - I'd go with the diver dial.

You just missed one on the for sales section...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, technically speaking, there's no real difference between the two! Both should keep time to Boctok standards, same case, same bezel, same movement if they're both the auto, likely same strap/bracelet combos etc. etc. Personally I think the first (BLUE!) dial looks better, but that might be just with my failing eyesight - - - 

Both will have wilting stem syndrome when you unscrew and pull the stem out to set the time, so it is just down to the dials - of which there are many hundreds if not thousands in the Boctok/Vostok range :yes:

Does the big blue dial come with "Boctok" signature? - maybe, who knows, it might be a variant that happens, all you can do is look, and look, and look - - - :grin:


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

On many boards the "diver dial" goes by the fond nickname "Scuba Dude"

Here's a photo of my beloved blue Scuba Dude...maybe another view of the thing will help you decide.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

get one of these instead.......


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

I have the first one on the left, i like the watch, keeps good time but i wish it had 22mm lugs as the 18mm nato looks a bit 'narrow' for me imo, other than that, nice watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great watches & although I do like some of the Vostoks with picture dials the scuba diver isn`t one of them :no:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Go for the classic Scubadude :thumbsup:


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

I had the blue diver for a month. It really is a stunning blue dial, gave it away to my young cousin as a xmas pressie, when I couldn't source another one in time.

The hour markers looked a little "stuck on" to me (err, if that makes sence), didn't bother me mind, but I think the numbered hours have a little more character to them.

You'll be pleased with either one though I bet!


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

You've all convinced me, been offered the "Scuba Dude" version by a forum member and just paid for it. Can't wait to receive it


----------



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes the Boctok is way cooler. +1

cheers,

Dave


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Well it arrived this morning, and it looks so good in the flesh! Watches don't often impress me when I receive them (probably because most I buy are in a visibly used condition), but as I opened the package I actually said "wow" out loud. I don't know what it is about it, but something just seems so right. Lovely bezel (though I didn't realise it turned freely), great quality feel to it, nice silent rotor and smooth winding mechanism, although the folded link bracelet is a bit of a shame, it did come on a very comfy leather band though. Does anyone else think the crown reminds them of a milk bottle cap???

It's exceeded my expectations by miles, and for Â£23 I think it's a steal...


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

A Boctok beauty, enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice one :thumbsup:

Wearing my Aphibia on a Nato - nice and comfortable. Been getting more wrist time than anything else recently..


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Great choice...meant to recommend the scuba dude too, but then I forgot. :blush:

Here's mine...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Just ordered one of the new scuba dudes. Went with the orange dial...










Will post pics after it arrives. :drinks:


----------

